# Can you bill 14060 bilaterally?



## seslinger (Nov 6, 2013)

Can you bill 14060 x2 with the -50 modifier for bilateral earlobe repair?


----------



## OCD_coder (Nov 6, 2013)

The skin is a single organ system and the bilateral modifier does not apply; I double checked on the RBRVU Table first.  The tissue transfer defects square cm should be added together for a total then the CPT codes selected based on that number.

14060 19 sq cm or less
14061 10.1 to 30.0 sq cm
14301  30.1 sq cm - 60.0 sq cm
and so on.


----------



## seslinger (Nov 11, 2013)

thank you very much !!

Sheila


----------

